# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Desktop Autorefresh

## ardokraav

Made a simple app that refreshes desktop. (win 7/8/10)
I made it for my work, one computer that displays security cameras on 4 monitors freezes time to time, so i coded this for a temporary fix.
Tought someone maybe needs something like this so i added few features and released it.

Coding is my hobby, and inglish is my second language




Download :
_(link removed by Moderator)_


Features : 
Auto Refresh Desktop
Timer
Add to startup
Hide on run (tray icon only)

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Seems like more of a utility than a code snippet, so I moved it to utilities.

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

I have removed your links, as we need the code (not just an executable), and we do not allow adverts.

Please upload the source code, ideally attached here rather than on another site.   

To attach a file here, when replying (or editing) a post, click on "Go Advanced", then "Manage Attachments"

----------

